# Heterotopic ossification hip



## cindy_b (Feb 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me please?  I need a CPT for "exploration of hip with excision of heterotopic ossification".  The one we came up with is 27036.  My doc says that's not exactly it, but it will have to do as that's the closest one we can find.  Thanks for any help.  Cindy Chalk, CPC.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 1, 2011)

If doc did not do release on muscles you could put "52" modifier on 27036


----------



## cindy_b (Feb 3, 2011)

*heterotopic ossification*

Thank you so much.  I didn't even think of that.


----------

